
Feds pushing new plan for encrypted mobile device unlocks via court order - bhhaskin
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/feds-pushing-new-plan-for-encrypted-mobile-device-unlocks-via-court-order/
======
bhhaskin
This combined with the cloud act? Won't be long before we are living in 1984.

